# Lad: a Dog



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Now that "the cat is out of the bag" so to speak I thought I should give Lad his own picture thread. For those who may be fans of Albert Peyson Terhune I did name him for Lad of Sunnybank. I have been a huge fan of these books since I was a young child and I am actually reading them to my youngest son right now. When I told him I might be getting a collie mix the first thing he said was "You have to name him Lad!" Here is hoping my Laddie grows up like his namesake (my first dog was named for a dog from a book as well and she was an excellent dog). 

So here is Lad, if you missed his intro his mother is a rough collie and his father is pyr/anatolian. He is from a planned litter, the second and last for his parents (from what his breeder told me). Most of his litter mates went off to be LGDs but he and his sister didn't have the temperament for it. His sister is going to a herding home (his mother is a working herding dog as well as family pet) but Lad is just a sort of laid back guy who wants to be with people all of the time. So he came to live with me as my service dog prospect. 


9weeks


10weeks


11 weeks

 
playing with all of the toys. He is like a toddler, I put the toys away every day so I can vacuum then he gets them all right back out.


12weeks


Lad can "leave it" 


the snow was great


13weeks and now one ear is up most of the time


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations on the newest addition! He's adorable! 

And... Why does it seem like everyones getting a puppy? I need one, haha.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

he is handsome, i love those books too


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Congratulations on the newest addition! He's adorable!
> 
> And... Why does it seem like everyones getting a puppy? I need one, haha.


I have to agree  adorable and WHY IS EVERYONE GETTING A PUPPY?!?!?! or at least their dogs are having puppies >.> I also need one


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Very cute! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

He's gorgeous, and I LOVED those books growing up!!!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

He's adorable! Definitely not helping my puppy fever lol.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you! I think he looks the most like his mom of all of the puppies. 

It is hard starting over, not really what I had planned, but he has been a really great puppy. He house trained himself in the first day and he really doesn't get into things. He is either saving up for when he is an adolescent or he is going to spoil me for other dogs. 

I am a terrible puppy enabler, everyone should get a puppy.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's very cute! At first I thought you shortened Laddie's name (you know Lassie's son or father), but then nope I'm wrong. How's he fitting in with your other dogs?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

We call him Laddie a lot. He recalls to Laddie actually, in a really high pitched voice. I need to work on that LOL. I think I'm going to try a dog whistle for recall (one of the silent ones since they use the Fox 40 whistles for roller derby that wouldn't be ideal). 

He is fitting in really well with everyone so far. Blue doesn't like him but she doesn't like puppies. She will like him when he is an adult and doesn't want to play with her anymore. When he is sleeping on the couch she snuggles with him so she doesn't really hate him, she just doesn't like to play. I do catch her getting in on the action when he is playing with Freyja, she just doesn't want to be the only one playing with him. She wants to run in, jump on some one, and run away. Magic is being really gentle with him and playing nice. She's been enjoying him throwing the toys everywhere. He and Freyja are best buddies. They play really similar. She does give me some long suffering looks when he has been chasing her and hanging from her legs for a while but if he is napping and ignoring her when she wants to play she will go and sniff at him to try to get his attention. She isn't nearly as good at teaching manners as Duke was, she just likes to play and when she is done she goes to hide behind a person. Unfortunately she had her spay appt Wednesday so she is on limited activity for a while. Now everyone is sulking because they can't play.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I WANT YOUR PUPPY! Wahhhhhhh he is so freaking cute. How long have you had him? You were so quiet about him. I can not wait until to see how he will be as an adult. look wise is what I am talking about. So jealous of you right now. I am hoping that you are doing good.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm in love with Lad! What a face....


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Very cute!! Congrats. When I saw the name in the title, my first thought was Lad from the books!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

luv mi pets said:


> I WANT YOUR PUPPY! Wahhhhhhh he is so freaking cute. How long have you had him? You were so quiet about him. I can not wait until to see how he will be as an adult. look wise is what I am talking about. So jealous of you right now. I am hoping that you are doing good.


I brought him home at 9 weeks so about a month now. I wasn't really online to share him with everything that has been going on. I hadn't planned on a puppy really. When I had to make the decision to place Hobgoblin I knew I didn't want to delay in starting looking for my new prospect because training takes 18months-2years but I was really thinking I would adopt a retired racing greyhound. I had been talking with the director of a program that uses greys exclusively and she had me pretty convinced they were the best. Unfortunately she is in another state so can't help me a lot with training or even finding a dog. After doing some meets and seeing the dogs out at Petsmart I was a bit concerned as most of them were quite anxious just in the pet store. Talking with the rescue director and some of the fosters I got a little bit of a different opinion on training the dogs as well and didn't feel so confident about the prospect. I was thinking I might just wait it out and see what came up. They had some mixes that were not ex-racers, a really nice staghound girl who was actually on the larger side (but wouldn't work because she wasn't safe with cats or small dogs). That was my other concern, on bad days I need a bit more mobility and I don't want to hurt a dog not built for it. So when my friend's mom called and said she knew about a puppy I decided to at least have a look. His breeder said we could consider the first month a trial to see how he handled living in a house (he was raised in a barn with livestock) and anything that might come up. 

So far he has taken everything really well. Obviously he is a baby so his need for exercise may change as he grows. When I had to be in the hospital for a couple of days he was fine with needing to be crated more and not getting to play as much, he was pretty new then though. He has done well on days I can't do much but hang out on the couch, just snuggles down with me or takes a toy off to play with. Just pretty mellow which is great. 

I am eager to see how he turns out too. His ears are starting to stand, I don't know if it is teething or if they will go up. LGDs weren't really on my radar, my aunt had a pyr when I was a kid, a couple of friends had them, I just didn't think about them. Collies have always been "on my list" so this is going to be fun. It's my plan to take a picture each week to compare how he is growing. I never seem to get enough puppy pictures.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope it all works out for you. Any news on the biopsy? 

The only downside with my pry mix is that he has a wandering soul. It is getting better now. Other than that he is a wonderful dog. Really mellow and all.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

The doctor said I should hear early this week so I think Monday or Tuesday. I am just hoping to finally get some sort of answers.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

He sure is cute. I hope that he works out for you! Sorry about everything that has happened lately.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is gorgeous. Congrats on getting him!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Remaru said:


> The doctor said I should hear early this week so I think Monday or Tuesday. I am just hoping to finally get some sort of answers.


Anything yet?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, my doctor called today. He says my lab work, clinical symptoms, and the biopsy results are consistent with an Inflamatory Bowel Disease. There is change in the mucosal layer of my stomach and esophagus as well, evidence of erosion and ulcers (I've been treated for GERD for years so that wasn't really surprising). He wants me to come in and talk about what that means. He mentioned other testing, I think he still thinks I have lupus or RA but I am not sure. It is a relief to have some answers, not really great answers but better than "it is all in your head".


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats on Lad. He is adorable. Sorry to hear about your health issue. Hopefully you will get more answers soon


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, he is a sweetie and a very easy puppy (really spoiling me now).


sleepy couch puppy


your feet could use a snuggle


Two things about this picture 1)he is getting huge 2)his ears are crazy 


14weeks and EARS!


nope they fell over again


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

it looks like he will resemble a smooth coated collie. He is getting big and those ears hopefully will come to an agreement what they should do.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG those ears! He looks so fluffy too.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww his ears look so cute flopped over like that!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He is just the right amount of fluffy right now. He is soft and silky without having the super thick coat that makes grooming a lot of work. I am hoping he keeps this coat type, pretty similar to Freyja actually, I can handle this. 

I am sure his ears will decide what they are going to do eventually but I am enjoying the crazy right now. When he is listening hard or thinking he pulls them together in the center of his head, the rest of the time they just sort of go wherever. Lately one has been flopped over his head and the other has been half folded. They change several times a day. 

He is just such a good puppy, I can't stop from gushing about him. Somehow he convinced Blue to be his friend and the past 3 mornings they have been running around the living room playing chase games. It is so cute and really different because Blue doesn't normally play at all but she will play with him. He will flop at my feet next to the couch because he figured out his "settle". He comes running if I sneeze and wants to lick my face and make sure I'm ok. He isn't a "let me turn myself inside out to please you" dog but he is a "you need to snuggle" dog and a "I'll walk right by your side" dog. He makes me melt he is so sweet and easy. I really thought about not getting another dog but I'm glad I found him.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Awww he seems so special. I love his goofy puppy ears.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, I try not to gush about him too much but he has been really great for me. 


15weeks 


his "settle" spot, I need to get him a mat for his spot so he will be more comfortable. 

I'm really proud of how well he is doing. He is going to roller derby with me at least once a week and is able to ignore what is going on more and more, able to "settle" on command for the last two practices. He lays and watches me or watches the kids practice.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

16weeks growing up




I posted this in Freyja's thread but had to put it here too. He is almost the same size as her now. 


Are you talking to me mom?

We haven't really done anything fun lately, just hanging out at home and derby. It is allergy season and I am sick again.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok looks like my last post was eaten so I will just post the last two weeks worth of pictures in one.


16weeks


I was sick a lot, he didn't mind just hung out on the couch.


"what?"


I posted this in Freyja's thread but they really are best buddies and I wanted the perspective on his size now. He is even bigger this week. 


17weeks


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Aww his ears look so cute flopped over like that!


At first glance I thought he had sunglasses on his head, haha! He's adorable.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

His ears don't know what to do lol he's still a great looking puppy and looks like he has fun with Freyja


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He and Freyja really adore each other which is great. Even he and Blue are getting along and Halloween has gotten over being annoyed about the arrival of a puppy in her house (she sniffs him when he isn't looking and only acts vaguely irritated when he wants to play). 

I am behind again on photos, took them but didn't upload them.


18weeks


he takes up more room on the couch now


this is what he does when I sneeze, he rushes to me and starts sniffing and licking me. He is very concerned.


19weeks and he didn't want anything to do with pictures


but look how long his face is. 


and he is a champ at "leave it" this is our default doggy zen practice.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

20weeks, trying a different collar as the plastic one seemed to make him itch


Mat training is going well too


I'm sorry he is just pretty and I love him


Lad is taller than Freyja now which makes him about 22 inches.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's going to end up being one big handsome boy!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Gorgeous. 

*too short*


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so glad he is working out for you. He is such a good looking puppy. I can not believe how big he looks.
How are you doing? The meds helping at all?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

He's such a cute puppy!!!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, he had an excellent time at "Paws at the Park" and made some new friends. He really enjoys going on outings now which is fun. My son's junior derby team thinks he should be their mascot. They want some sort of jersey printed up for him. I'm thinking a kids small t-shirt would fit him for now. 

Luv mi pets, I've been doing a bit better. I don't have the "I just ate glass" feeling every time I eat but I'm still trying to get a feeling for what foods really work well for me. I'm keeping a food journal and eating sort of bland safe foods. I want to talk to my doctor about some secondary symptoms, I'm just not really interested in food right now. I don't know if it is the medication, I had the same thing when I started my epilepsy meds.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

He's very cute, Remaru!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you. I'm enjoying keeping this picture thread and documenting him growing. 


21weeks


took advantage of the nice weather and I am feeling a little better (thanks to the warm weather and lack of thunder storms). 


Lad can play fetch


I bring the ball back


ok I eat it too


but I bring it back again


here it is, with a bow


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I love him! Lad looks like he is one mellow go with the flow puppy. I can not believe how big he is getting.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's so stunning!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

I love his ears! And his markings! He is such a handsome guy


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I love Lad sooo much he's adorable! Thanks so much for keeping up with his thread I've loved watching him grow and obviously can't wait to see MOAR!!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is such a beautiful, unique looking guy. You can certainly see his collie heritage in that schnoz! LOL


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 9, 2015)

He really has grown into a beautiful dog. And those ears are just fantastic!!!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I am ridiculously in love with this guy. It's silly. I'm trying not to spoil him too much. He's a good boy and he is such an easy puppy so I sometimes forget he is still a puppy (except when he is teething). Every time I blink he has outgrown something else, harnesses or his crate. 

Sandakat, hubby is always looking at him and saying "why the long face?" I don't know if it will get old for him or not. 

TheDarkestminds, I enjoy how expressive his ears are. The one little white spot looks like a heart. 

Missc89, I look forward to your puppy picture thread soon. 

Luv mi pets, he really is a go with it kind of puppy. He can load up in the SUV and make a trip to derby practice for 5 hours or hang out on the patio at the coffee shop, or just chill on the couch. He enjoys pretty much everything. Nothing really startles him and if he is surprised he recovers quickly.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

We used to tell Cameron that he was the winner of the Extreme Nose Competition. Feel free to use that one if you get tired of "long face". LOL


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I like that Sandakat. Hubby is always making silly jokes about the dogs, he enjoys puns. 


22 weeks


bad couch selfie time. LOL This is actually why it is hard to get pictures of Lad, he hears the camera and rushes to shove his nose on it. He loves the camera. 


At this point when Lad lounges on the couch he pretty much claims the whole thing, unless he is laying on top of me.


23 weeks, you want me to sit in the bed...weird...


bed is squishy

Not a lot of good pics this time, it is raining again.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He just gets more stunning as time goes on.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

He's so handsome! I cannot wait to see him all grown up... he's definitely just going to get more and more stunning!


----------



## Joy Job (May 20, 2015)

Wow! Congrats for the lovely addition. He's cute with appealing eyes.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you all. Still working on the growing. Lad has been having some tummy trouble but he doesn't let it keep him down. 


24weeks, my ear fell down


25weeks still not liking sitting in the bed


sleepy


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

what happens when a giant puppy plays with a little dog


off the couch


he looks possessed LOL


trying a cheap leather collar to see if nylon was bothering him. we've tried several types to try to find one he will tolerate. HE loves nylabones!


all the toys on the floor


not a dog...this is what Halloween does for fun, she does this when Lad is in his crate as well. She stares at him and pesters him...Halloween is evil.


wobble puppy


I didn't get any good pictures of this training session but we got some good behaviors in with the balance board.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You are doing a good job with him. He is growing up so nice. Thanks for updating the thread. neat to see how pups change as they grow up


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I love him! He just keeps getting better with age!

I would totally take a dog like him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Love the pics! He is such a good looking guy.

And I agree, cats are evil. It's one of their finer features. lol


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Luv mi pets, Thank you, sometimes it is hard to remember he was that little fluffy puppy not all that long ago. He has grown up so quickly. 

Mudypony, Isn't it neat to see what mixes make good dogs? I love your Duke, he is so handsome and he sort of reminds me of our Duke though I think our Duke was way lower drive (he was a lazy home body LOL). 

Sandakat, they sure make life more interesting. Cats that have been raised with dogs are some of the funniest creatures.

I fell behind posting again. I did remember to take pictures but forgot to post. :redface:



26weeks

still 26weeks


27weeks



28weeks


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

LOVE him! What a gorgeous guy.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow growing like a weed! He's such a handsome guy! How is that prong collar working out for Magic?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you. I don't always notice him growing and then I will look at him next to Freyja and he will suddenly look huge. Sometime in the last week his front end caught up to his backend so he doesn't look so uneven anymore.  

The prong collar has been working really well. It is like night and day taking her out with it on. She will notice the neighbor's cat or the kids down the street walking their new puppy but she doesn't charge to the end of her leash, hop up and down or try to pull me backwards to keep looking at them. I've noticed the training is crossing over to other collars too, I can walk her in her martingale collar and she doesn't pull like she used to. She walks nicely but she still gets over excited if she sees another dog or small animal so we will still need to work on that or keep using the prong as back up. Thank you for sending it, this has been really great for her.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad you were able to use it!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Remaru said:


> Mudypony, Isn't it neat to see what mixes make good dogs? I love your Duke, he is so handsome and he sort of reminds me of our Duke though I think our Duke was way lower drive (he was a lazy home body LOL).


Your Duke sounded like one of those once-in-a-lifetime dogs. My Duke does kind of remind me of yours but with a dash of super crazy added in haha. He's definitely a home body but that's more my doing because of his reactivity when we go anywhere with dogs, weird objects, squirrels, and sometimes people *rolls eyes*. He would prefer to go everywhere with me.

I still can't get over how handsome Lad is, and he sounds like he's been an amazing puppy so far! I love that he seems to be keeping the smooth collie coat.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I think Duke will always be my youngest son's once in a lifetime dog. He is that childhood dog you remember as "the perfect dog". He wanted to be wherever we were, he just liked if where we wanted to be was hanging on the couch watching movies.  

I am loving that he is keeping the shorter coat. Rough Collies are beautiful and my first dog was a sheltie (and I loved everything about her) but I was a bit apprehensive about dealing with all that grooming. He is just soft enough to be cuddly but easy to groom and he seems to stay clean like my husky mix. 


Body awareness or Lad in a Box


Why am in in this box?


29weeks


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He is in the box so you can ship him to me 
Handsome young man!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Lad says he is on his way but he needs a bigger box. At the rate he is growing he needs a bigger everything. I had to buy a new crate for the bedroom and new harness. No more baby puppy here. 


30weeks snuggling with Lenore. Lenore says she had the spot first, the puppy is an intruder. 


But look at that cute face.


working on his body awareness.


Do these pods make me look silly?


31weeks


Look what I can do


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gosh he's so handsome! I just want to squeeze him. I LOVE his giant ears.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Gosh he's so handsome! I just want to squeeze him. I LOVE his giant ears.


Took the reply right out of my mouth!  

He looks super soft, too!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is gorgeous. Those ears are the bestest!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Great looking pup/dog His coat looks about the same length as both of my Anatolians. He really looks a lot like my Mowgli except for the ears. Love them ears


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Gosh he's so handsome! I just want to squeeze him. I LOVE his giant ears.


Thank you. His one ear still can't decide if it wants to stay up or flop down so it goes back and forth, especially when he is sleepy. 



BellaPup said:


> Took the reply right out of my mouth!
> 
> He looks super soft, too!


He is a big cuddle bug still. He isn't as soft as Freyja but he likes to cuddle more and he is slower moving. 



Sandakat said:


> He is gorgeous. Those ears are the bestest!


Thank you. His ears seem to make people think he is a GSD. 



luv mi pets said:


> Great looking pup/dog His coat looks about the same length as both of my Anatolians. He really looks a lot like my Mowgli except for the ears. Love them ears


I really do like his coat length and texture. Not too coarse but not difficult to groom at all. I also really love his tail curl. 

I'm behind again on posting pictures. He's not changing a ton week to week but I like to take them just to see. We went to Shakespeare in the Park and the Balloon Festival but I need to get those pictures from Hubby. 

I bought him his big boy collar from Ella's Lead (probably a little early but they were having a special sale). 



wearing it made him a little excited and he couldn't calm down well for pictures. He gets excited every time I put it on him, it is his "going out" collar. 
32 weeks 


it was hard to get a good picture


33weeks 


some more body awareness work. We borrowed this one from my son.


he really liked the peanut and kept trying to take it from the boys when they sat on it. He also liked the balance ball that my son sits on and wanted to roll it around the floor with his feet.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

mommy is mean to me.... Leave it challenge for a group I'm in. The hard part was spelling leave it in kibble and keeping Lenore from eating it. 


34weeks and Lad completely ignoring me. He is officially an adolescent now (I also have a teen son, you can feel sorry for me if you want). 


35weeks, he does still love me.


sometimes


and because I couldn't help myself, I made him a Halloween collar


finished product


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

He's not a baby anymore that's for sure  looking very grown up and I LOVE THAT COLLAR!!! I love anything fall/Halloween


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty collars! Love him <3 he looks like the sweetest boy ever!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> He's not a baby anymore that's for sure  looking very grown up and I LOVE THAT COLLAR!!! I love anything fall/Halloween


He is definitely not the little ball of fluff I brought home 20 some weeks ago. He still has some growing to do. His butt is higher than his shoulders again so I am guessing he is going to put on a little more height soon and eventually he will fill out. He just doesn't look quite so puppy anymore. He is still a goof though. Halloween is my favorite (which is why our cat is named Halloween) and I am fighting the urge to decorate our house already!



jade5280 said:


> Pretty collars! Love him <3 he looks like the sweetest boy ever!


Thank you, he is sweet and, though I complain sometimes about him being an adolescent he is actually pretty easy. He does try to climb into my lap every single time I stretch, sneeze or laugh, really any time my guard is down a little.


----------



## Finnbarr (Sep 22, 2014)

Lad is soooo handsome! As a fan of APT's books, I definitely approve of the name. You can totally see the smooth collie in him. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Finnbarr said:


> Lad is soooo handsome! As a fan of APT's books, I definitely approve of the name. You can totally see the smooth collie in him. Gorgeous boy!


He definitely takes after the collie, in personality too. 


36weeks and freshly bathed.


so fluffy


I just love his face.


Looking vaguely unimpressed in his working harness


37weeks is brought to you by Lad's new "big boy vest". Every time he gets a new piece of gear he gets excited to go somewhere and then disappointed we aren't leaving yet. 


"Really? You aren't taking me anywhere?"


This is my unimpressed face


But I love his new vest, patches have been added and we are ready for outings (we try to hit Half Price Books and Lowes once a week).


looking poised


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

And a few that didn't make it to the thread before because hubby took them with his phone and didn't give them to me. 


hanging out at the Balloon Festival in August






Just relaxing while the kids played at the park before the Balloons were up


Lad was not impressed with the Gentle Leader, we have retired it. 


Lad is also a fan of the performing arts. He checked out Shakespeare in the Park with us in early August as well. 


This is actually pretty much all Lad does with his time, tries to figure out how to get in my lap.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love his floofy tail! That collar looks great on him.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Great pics.

*too short*


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I have fallen very behind updating. Things have been busy here, some stressful stuff going on in our family/hobbies plus we have a furry visitor for a few weeks. 

But, here is Lad. 



38weeks



I forgot to get a picture at 39weeks but did get these with his new favorite toy. 




and these from a training meet-up. These were taken by a professional photographer. I think they turned out really well. 


40weeks


with our new friend Maxwell. Max needs to put on some weight and build his confidence, Lad is helping him learn to enjoy the best things in life like rough housing and napping. 


yep, roughhousing


this is my goofy face 41weeks


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Lad is an extremely handsome guy! He looks very sweet. He really reminds me of my friends GSD/Malamute/Collie cross (though he doesn't have the adorable spots Lad does!).


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

He looks like a grown up now! Wow, sooo handsome!!

I love the professional pics. You can really see all the different colors in his face!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the pro pics as well! He's gorgeous!


----------

